# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Luis Piedrahita, Mr Bean y la moneda en la lata

## 15tahures

Peculiar viaje de una moneda al interior de una lata de sardinas delante de las narices del actor británico Rowan Atkinson.

Luis Piedrahita moneda en lata - YouTube

Ìban]: Edito para insertar el vídeo.

----------


## marcruiz

Nada que añadir, simplemente lo de siempre. Un genio!

----------


## luis_bcn

que grande luis!!!!

----------


## Nani

Muuuuy bueno!!

----------

